# DVB-C Karte für den PC?



## der_yappi (1. Juli 2009)

*DVB-C Karte für den PC?*

Habe mal bei alternate gestöbert und mich nach DVB-C Karten umgekuckt.
So viel Auswahl gibts ja nicht
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - TV-Karten - Kabel (DVB-C)

Habe nämlich den Hintergedanken mir einen HTPC zu bauen (ähnlich denen in der aktuellen PCGH).

Was für eine Karte (oder auch über USB) wäre gut?

MfG Pascal


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: DVB-C Karte für den PC?*

Eine Karte mit CI, wo du das CAM für die Schlüsselkarte deines Kabel-TV-Providers reinschieben kannst, damit du was anderes als Öffentlich-Rechtliches Fernsehen schauen kannst.
Okay, nicht überall ist Kabel-TV verschlüsselt, aber unverschlüsselt ist heutzutage eher die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: DVB-C Karte für den PC?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Eine Karte mit CI, wo du das CAM für die Schlüsselkarte deines Kabel-TV-Providers reinschieben kannst, damit du was anderes als Öffentlich-Rechtliches Fernsehen schauen kannst.
> Okay, nicht überall ist Kabel-TV verschlüsselt, aber unverschlüsselt ist heutzutage eher die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel.


 

Hier in BaWü (KabelBW) ist ein guter Teil unverschlüsselt.
Der aktuelle Receiver für den Fernseher kommt auch ohne Karte aus und liefert mehr als genug Kanäle.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: DVB-C Karte für den PC?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Die Frage ist, wie lange es noch so bleibt. 
Wikipedia kommentiert das so:
_Deren Verzicht auf Grundverschlüsselung ist aber leider weniger auf besondere Kundenfreundlichkeit, als eher auf die erheblichen Investitionskosten zurückzuführen. Denn es bemühen sich auch die unabhängigen Netzbetreiber um eigene Verschlüsselungsplattformen oder um die Teilhabe an einer solchen._
Und vielleicht gelüstet es dich irgendwann nach Premiere bzw. Sky.


----------



## Atel79 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: DVB-C Karte für den PC?*

Also wenn du über abo schauen willst kannst du bei KabelBw vergessen denn es gibt keine NDS Module


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: DVB-C Karte für den PC?*

Naja, man braucht man für einen Premiere-Vertrag einen Premiere-zertifizierten Empfänger oder die unbenutzte Seriennummer eines solchen (den musste man ja nicht nutzen), weil keine DVB-Karte für den PC eine Premiere-Zertifizierung hat.
Was das neue NDS Videoguard auf nicht zertifizierten Receivern angeht, muss man halt ein wenig im Netz suchen.

Aber B2T:
Die Kommentare z.B. bei Alternate zu den einzelnen Karten sind schon recht hilfreich. Man sollte auf jeden Fall eine Lösung bevorzugen, die auch mit alternativer Software läuft, denn nicht immer ist die beigelegte Software das Gelbe vom Ei. Treiber auf BDA-Basis sind auch zu empfehlen.
Ganz allgemein ist die Auswahl an DVB-C-Karten recht schmal im Vergleich zur Angebotsfülle für DVB-S.


----------



## Atel79 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: DVB-C Karte für den PC?*

Also habe mich ein wenig infomiert nds module gibt es nicht aber es gibt Receiver und Dvb-c Karten die in verbindung mit einer Cam die original abo karten abspielt


----------

